# What are Charter Boats gonna do???



## Pier_King (Apr 14, 2014)

Well,
Time is winding down and I have no been able to contact a few people that I know to get a charter fishing trip started after we went non-compliant. Are all charter boat captains hanging up their coats due to this? If that is the case i will have to do some walk-ons with people if you need an extra paying customer.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Charter captains will fish any day they've got clients and weather. The former is just getting harder to find these days.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I think the commercial guys have finally won and the recreational boys would just as soon see the whole thing shut down now.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Charter Boats will be running 2-3 trips a day like they did last year!!! That is why our quota numbers exceeded our limits ..They report all their catches to NOAA.


----------



## rchrr (Feb 8, 2011)

Sale the big boat, buy a smaller boat and move inshore.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Just go fish!*

Scuggspc you hit the nail on the head! They won't catch us all!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell I'm so used to trying to NOT catch red snapper I bet I couldn't catch one trying these days. Mingos to eat, AJs for fun (and to eat) and a good time on the water.

That's all we need.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Hell I'm so used to trying to NOT catch red snapper I bet I couldn't catch one trying these days. Mingos to eat, AJs for fun (and to eat) and a good time on the water.
> 
> That's all we need.


And just wait till they put a ifq on jacks and bb's.....  not to be all gloomy but that's coming too guys....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Basically even though u have the license, U must pay for every fish u harvest. Fraid so.


----------

